# Quality Stabilizer?



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

*stabilizers*

There are many good stabilizers on the market. They tend to be a matter of personal preference and also depend on your bow setup. You can learn alot on the forum. You will find info on sponsor that have stabilizers, reviews, various discussions and sales in the classifieds. Some of the more popular manufacturers on here are Posten (jimposten.com), B-stinger (b-stinger.com), Smooth Stability, xtreme stabilization, limbsaver and doinker. I suggest going to your local archery shop and seeing if they will let you try some of theirs on you bow. My local shop allowed me to shoot several and it is amazing how much difference there is. I found it very helpful. Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## j1980 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Stabilizers*

I agree, when it comes to a stabilizer it is personal preference and they have to work in harmony with the balance of your bow. I prefer a shorter, heavier one for my Mathew's.


----------



## esmith3102 (Nov 15, 2007)

j1980,
I have a Mathews as well. Which do you prefer. I do not have much for pro shops in my area and they do not carry alot so i am not going to be able to try alot of them out. I am going to most likely have to just order one and hope it is good.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I've always used a Limbsaver 4 1/2" S-Coil. It's worked good for vibration dampening but not much difference in balanceing. It's been repaced by the X-Coil for 09. I have a 5" Doinker Chubby Hunter on my hunting bow now and I like it a lot more. I just ordered two Posten stabs. They look AWSOME!! You can order your own custom length and color. Go to jimposten.com and look at what he has to offer. After my stabs arrive in the mail I'll let you know how they work. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

b-stinger and Smooth Stability. I chose the Smooth Stability over the b-stinger because of the looks and I felt I had more options in the way of shaft length and weight. They both use the same principals. Below is a couple pics of mine. I have the 12 inch one on my bows. Don't let the pics fool you, It really is not that big.
www.smoothstability.com


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Great stabilizers*

There is one great stabilizer that you probably wont shoot at your local archery shop. It is the DEAD CENTER ARCHERY STABILIZER. they are a very reasonable stab that will give you the performance that you need. I have a 10" on both of my Mathews Drenaline LD and my Coquest 3. they look great and really quelch the vibration. You sould look into it at deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Check out Dead center Archery Stabilizerts*

Todd at Dead center makes some sweeeeet stabs and is a great guy to deal with!
Check them out at deadcenterarchery.com!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Paradigm SOS is themost adjustable stabilizer ever made. you can customize it in almost every way you want until you get that perfect feel. Plus the owner is a great guy.

my sos is used for hunt, 5 spot and hunter class 3d. it does it all. and the finish is buy far the best i have seen.

heres pics of it set up for 3d and target. with the same stabilizer

hunting/ 3d









5 spot ( sos with a 8 inch extension tube)









my hunting set up has a 8.5 oz weight in the very end( dead weight) and 4 half moon weights.

stabilizer comes with 8 half moon weights that are 3/4oz each. also has a built in disconnect and off set. best investment i made


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my second choice would be the posten woodsman series. they are nice. i liked mine when i had it


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> Paradigm SOS is themost adjustable stabilizer ever made. you can customize it in almost every way you want until you get that perfect feel. Plus the owner is a great guy.
> 
> my sos is used for hunt, 5 spot and hunter class 3d. it does it all. and the finish is buy far the best i have seen.
> 
> ...


I like the green on the stab looks great. Can you order these like the one you have?


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

i have a vibracheck icon on my hunting rig it wworks great for me,but i had a Sims S-Coil on two others there cheap and they work good


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Smooth stability or the B-stinger. These are the two best stabilizers on the market IMO. They are built to do just that, STABILIZE!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is one on my Vtec. Works flawlessly. Looks great also. You can get them in almost any length you want.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are the weights of the SS stab. 

These weights are done using my 12 inch stab and done in ounces. You can tell by comparing the size of the hub to the pocket scale tat it is not that big at all. Had several people pm me wanting the weights so here you go.








shaft only










Hub only









Stab reassemled


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

How much weight difference using the 8" rod? And, what is the diameter of the mag wheel? Thanks!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

4 3/4 inches outside edge to outside edge. Not sure about the weight difference. I do not have the 8 inch tube. It can not be more than 2 ounces though. PM bowtech17 here on AT and ask him. He will have the answer or will get it. Thanks


----------

